# Call for Papers and Videos



## Bob Hubbard

MartialTalk is planning on majorly increasing its online resources.  In order to do so, we need your help.  We want member created content to add to our online library.  Feel like writing an article on the arts? Have some good video clips to share?  Send em our way!  Full credit will be given for all submissions.  Details Below:
:asian:


*Call For Papers:*
Deadline: First of the month.
Desired Topics:
Martial Arts history. Detailed background information on your art. 

MartialTalk is seeking to create the largest, most complete encyclopedia of the arts on the web. To this end, we are asking our members to submit information on the arts they are experienced with. These can be histories, lineage explorations, technique walk-through or how-tos, Submitted papers will become part of an online encyclopedia of the arts. 

Paper Headings should be as follows:
Art:
Submitter:
Purpose of Article:
Article Text:

For example:
Art: Wing Chun  Chi Sao
Submitter: John Smith
Purpose of Article: Exploration of the Chi Sao idea
Article Text: article text goes here.




*Call for Videos:*
Deadline: First of the month
Desired Topics:
Technique demonstrations.
MartialTalk is seeking member submitted clips of techniques, forms or principles from their arts. 
Formats should be AVI, MPEG or QuickTime. Video clips will be categorized based on information provided by the submitter. Submitter must have the legal right to post the clip on the web, and proof of permission may be required. Submitter will receive full credit for the clip.


Full credit will be given to submitters, and a link to their own websites will be included (if available).


----------



## Phil Elmore

Bob,

You hereby have my permission to reprint anything you like from PhilElmore.com, provided it's attributed with a link to my page.


----------



## Yari

Great Idea Bob!


/Yari


----------



## pesilat

> _Originally posted by Sharp Phil _
> *Bob,
> 
> You hereby have my permission to reprint anything you like from PhilElmore.com, provided it's attributed with a link to my page.  *



Ditto for anything on my site at http://www.impactacademy.com - check the "Media/Photos" section for articles and vid clips.

Mike


----------



## okinawagojuryu

Here's a paper I wrote on TSD history            

<Added to Library>


----------



## Elfan

My "Martial arts media stuf" floder is close to 300MB, however most of it is stuf I've gotten here and there (sherdog, mcdojo.com, akki.com) and is not neccesarily stuf that you can put up here.  Perhaps a page with links to other pages that offer videos and such in addition to MT specific content.


----------



## muayThaiPerson

Are competition videos OK?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

> Are competition videos OK?


Sure, as long as you have permission to distribute them on line.



> My "Martial arts media stuf" floder is close to 300MB, however most of it is stuf I've gotten here and there (sherdog, mcdojo.com, akki.com) and is not neccesarily stuf that you can put up here.



As long as its 'free to distribute', we can put it up.



> Perhaps a page with links to other pages that offer videos and such in addition to MT specific content.



We can also link to off-site content.

Mike, Phil, & David - Thank you!


----------



## muayThaiPerson

I dont see any video section? Where are they?

sorry if u mentioned it earlier but im blind


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Not up yet...very shortly.
I haven't gotten many video submissions yet, would like to have at least 10 to start with b4 I take it live.

So....send em to me.   I honestly don't care if I have 10 versions of EPAK's 'Delayed Sword'.... its the idea to have the largest and most complete martial arts video library online. 

I've got some Arnis clips to go up at this point...not much else is ready, though I am expecting several clips from some well know folks. (No word yet on who...  )


----------



## Matt Stone

Kaith - 

I have two articles that I submitted to Cyberkwoon a while back.  You can read them there if you like, or I can email you the article in Word format.  You can put the article up on MT if you'd like.  I will also contact the other Yili people to see about putting together some vid clips for MT as well.

Great idea.  Expansion and progress in the right direction, I think.

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## muayThaiPerson

how do i submit it?

the files are on my computer, my internet is 56k. its gonna take a while but o well... so how do i upload


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Yiliquan1 - Thanks!  If you could, shoot em to me by email? (You'll have to zip em I think my server rejects .doc files)

muayThaiPerson - You can email anything within 'reason', but it might be faster for ya if you can burn em to a CD and mail it to me.  (.MPG, .AVI or Quicktime prefered.)

If you (or anyone) wants to send clips on CD,
send em to:

Bob Hubbard
PO Box 1372
Buffalo, NY 14220

Thank you all again!


:asian:


----------



## GojuBujin

Greetings,

Here are videos

http://www.inigmasoft.com/goyukai/kata.htm

Half way down the page there are videos of Goju-Ryu Kata and Bunkai.  (You may have to right click and save target as)

2 Articles

<Articles Added>


----------



## Rob_Broad

Kaith I figured this would be the easiest way for you to get my submission, once you have it could you please put in the reference library and remove it form this thread.  You will have to decide the best title for the topic since it is a chapter form my e-book entitled Instructing Martial Arts to Children.  This Chapter is called teaching and learning.


<Article added to library>


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I've started putting the videos and articles together!

Keep em coming!

I've only gotten about a dozen videos and the same on articles so far...the more the merrier!


----------



## lhommedieu

> If you (or anyone) wants to send clips on CD,
> send em to:
> 
> Bob Hubbard
> PO Box 1372
> Buffalo, NY 14220



Will you take Windows Media Files?

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## Bob Hubbard

> _Originally posted by lhommedieu _
> *Will you take Windows Media Files?
> 
> Best,
> 
> Steve Lamade *



Sure.

MPEG/MPG, WMA, AVI and MOV


If sending AVI's please indicate which CODEC is needed to play.
If sending MOV please indicate which version of Quicktime.


----------



## lhommedieu

Dear Kaith,

Please feel free to use any of the following:

http://northshoreac.com/san_miguel_eskrima/downward_files/downward_application_example.mpg

http://northshoreac.com/san_miguel_eskrima/zig_zag_files/zig_zag_example.mpg

http://northshoreac.com/san_miguel_eskrima/balla_balla_redondo_files/balla_balla_first_circle.mpg

***

They should be credited to the San Miguel Eskrima Association; a link to my website (http://northshoreac.com/san_miguel_eskrima/index.htm) would be appreciated!

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## dubljay

Bob,

 Feel free to take anything that is on my website (http://www.geocities.com/veritas_aequitas_7/)  Email me if you want any of the video stuff because the bandwidth is really limmited and you wont be able to get it all.  What's there is your's for the taking, only needs my name attached (and I'm not even too picky about that).  Also I have all the stuff on my webpage in MS-Word format on my computer if you would prefer to have it that way (I can also make pdf files should there be a need).  

 I have been working on some stuff the past few weeks, I will try and crank out some articles and some videos.  The articles wont be too hard but the videos will take a bit more time.  I have some stuff ready to send if you want, I just have to do some minor editing (some of it I sent you already for content for KenpoTalk, anything that I have sent you previously you can use)

 I still don't have internet acess at home (damn comcast) so there will be roughly a 24 hr (or longer) delay if you email me needing something.

 -Josh


----------



## Loki

HOORAY!

 *gets to work*


----------



## Loki

I recently made a complete walkthough of all the Krav Maga techniques up to brown belt (inclusive) as preparation for my test. Guess what? It's all in Hebrew...
  :whip:


----------



## lhommedieu

lhommedieu said:
			
		

> Dear Kaith,
> 
> Please feel free to use any of the following:
> 
> http://northshoreac.com/san_miguel_eskrima/downward_files/downward_application_example.mpg
> 
> http://northshoreac.com/san_miguel_eskrima/zig_zag_files/zig_zag_example.mpg
> 
> http://northshoreac.com/san_miguel_eskrima/balla_balla_redondo_files/balla_balla_first_circle.mpg
> 
> ***
> 
> They should be credited to the San Miguel Eskrima Association; a link to my website (http://northshoreac.com/san_miguel_eskrima/index.htm) would be appreciated!



Finished the "Seminars" page:  http://northshoreac.com/san_miguel_eskrima/seminars.htm.  You can use anything with the (SME) added to the end of the descripton.

Best,

Steve


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Thank you. :asian:


----------



## Loki

Does anyone know where I can download a free video editing program so I can put clips together, slow motion and maybe add captions?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Try these:
http://www.mrfreefree.com/free_software/free_video_editing_software.html
http://www.sofotex.com/download/Multimedia/Video/

I haven't used any of these, but something there might help.


----------



## tradrockrat

Bob, 


On my website, http://www.geocities.com/dannickcarroll/bando.html

you can access a picture of the ABA logo. On it, there is a complete explanation of the logo and the philosophy behind it. 

On this page; http://www.geocities.com/dannickcarroll/bandohis.html you can get a breif history of Bando as practiced by the American Bando Association.


Hope that's the kind of thing you're looking for.


----------

